# Tips~ boy do you guys get tips????



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I ran a thread and a caterer talked of getting tips, now my staff gets tips but I don't....DO YOU?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Yes, if everything goes well then you should,but don't expect it most of the time. Because your the biller. The only times I get tips is around the holidays, or private partys that are free from the press.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't understand, why would you be tipped for parties free from the press?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Because the Clients are more at ease with themselves and with me. most are in the film industry and are afraid of being seen by some unfavourible news person who will smash them any chance they get. I try to avoid exposing my clients at any cost. 
So, if everything goes well and no press, then I get a little tip.


----------

